# Apartment building service upgrade



## Canadian (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a quite new contractor so please be patient with me 

I have a 100 years old apartment building with 6 existing apartments and common area. heating is hot water and all the apartments have ac units. 
7x 60Amp meters off a splitter and a 200Amp disconnect.

The owner is building a penthouse unit on top and adding a new elevator. 

My question is, do I need to do new load calculations for the whole building or I can somehow add the 100Amp service for the new penthouse and a 60Amp service for the new elevator and get the new service size.

I assume 400Amp is enough but I want to make sure.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I would do a load calc on the whole thing to be sure.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> I would do a load calc on the whole thing to be sure.


 I agree.The existing service might already be too small for what's already there.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*low*

It sounds low. Ever looked at what an elevator draws? It sounds pretty low. Everything must be gas for the most part now ?


----------



## Canadian (Jun 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> It sounds low. Ever looked at what an elevator draws? It sounds pretty low. Everything must be gas for the most part now ?


It will be a special elevator for the penthouse owners only  specs say 60Amp elevator service, 

apartments are 6x 1100Sqf
the new penthouse :2200Sqft 

Elevator: 60Amp
Common area: 60Amp

According to my quick calculations it came to 344Amps ->400Amp service
does it sound ok?


----------

